# Showing off fish tanks!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I figured I would show off my fish tanks since I got new photos of them. Please post your own photos of your tanks too. Anyway here they are:

First one is my favorite fish. Eric the fish hiding in the tubes appearently:









Second pic is of my Crystal Red Shrimp:









Here is my FOWLR tank:









My northern South American biotope:









My goldfish:









My small community tank:









My cichlid tank in need of cleaning:









My large community tank, and the fry tank under it:









Well that's all of my tanks. If you want post your own tanks, or leave comments on mine. I like to show my fish off, so that's why I made this


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

125 gallon tropical semi-aggressive tank








55 gallon goldfish community tank (yes it is usually cloudy because it's hard keeping up with 6 fat goldfish)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Since this got clobbered as soon as it was posted, I am going to bump this back to the top of the list.


----------

